# Do ducks see blaze orange



## Mako22

I have duck hunted for about 14 years now and have always been completely camouflaged when doing so. The place I am hunting now (public land) had a fella get shot while turkey hunting a year or so back. What I do is slip along this wooded creek bottom set up before light and wait for the Woodies to fly in. There are allot of deer hunters in there and I am afraid of getting shot if I dont wear blaze orange. So my question is can ducks see blaze orange and will it scare them off? Please dont answer unless you know what you are talking about.


----------



## deedly

I think most birds see color to some extent although I cannot say for certain. Seems like I saw a documentary on birds vision sometime ago. Said that the male birds of all most all species were more colorful than the females, and that the bright colors attractted the females.  As for ducks I don't know, but I do know that the males are prettier. As for wearing orange... You had better be safe than sorry.  No duck is worth getting shot by a deer hunter. Maybe you can wear some of that orange camo pattern.


----------



## deedly

Oh, and I am sorry to answer when I really don't know about spooking the ducks,  but I do know the chance of getting shot while poking around the woods during deer season  without safety orange is very real.


----------



## Mako22

Yea I aint planning on walking thru them woods without my orange on. I just thought once I get set in should I take it off and hide it from the ducks. If I do that I could still get shot by some ding dong shooting at movement in the bushes (my duck blind to be exact). I have never in over 20 years of hunting even as a kid thought to shot into the brush but some people do.


----------



## bobman

Ducks and all other birds definitely see colors and probably better than we do, there is no way I would sit/walk in the woods without orange on during gun deer seasons.

I live out in the country and wear orange when I walk my dog down the road.


----------



## deedly

"some people do" shoot at movement and its a doggone shame.  I still cannot get over it.  Sometimes even the orange vest doesn't work, but it is the best we can do.


----------



## duck chaser

I would wear orange walking in but the ducks can see the orange. Maybe try to find a wma close by that only has small game season in. We hunted fort stewart but always hunted from a place that you could only get to by boat. Still risky.


----------



## wbcoop7

I dont know where u r hunting but most wma's dont allow duck hunting during deer hunts...if u r hunting a wma u may want to check on this


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

birds can see your face so they can def. see orange.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Get a reversible blaze/camo vest.  Walk in with the orange, reverse to the camo in the blind.


----------

